# layout levels



## soccercoach (Apr 26, 2012)

The HO layout used Atlas plastic piers for the track risers. The bench is 4'x16', .50 inch plywood on 2x4 bolted frame. The frame and bench is level and plum. The piers are glued to plywood. Checked the track with a small level across the rails and some sections are off by .25" or more. Trains run fine, but for how long? Can we let this go? Replace the plywood with foam and rebuild? 
Thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Why do you think it should not work, in the long term, if it works now? It would seem to me that if everything is build so that it will not go out of level, long=term, you should be okay. If you are concerned about the track being out of level...."Checked the track with a small level across the rails and some sections are off by .25" , is it to late to use styrene strips of the appropriate thicness to level the track?


----------

